# Lister casting kit ????



## Tom Jamboretz (May 12, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this Lister Jr. casting kit?  goto---- www.theengineersimporium.co.uk   Tom


----------



## Tom Jamboretz (May 12, 2010)

I miss spelled website. It is.  www.theengineersemporium.co.uk 


Tom


----------



## deverett (May 14, 2010)

Tom

The engine kit you refer to has all aluminium castings - including the flywheels! It is designed to be glowplug ignited, but could be converted to traditional points type ignition quite easily. Quite an attractive engine in my opinion, but would best be described as 'near scale'. If you are on the 'other side' of the pond, then you will be disappointed to learn that the gears, springs, etc. are all extra, unlike US supplied kits.

There was a build series in Model Engineer by Stan Bray in the 1990s sometime. With the Ali flywheels, he could not get it to run. One modification is to machine off as much of the rim as possible and substitute steel rims for extra weight. This has proved successful although a slow running engine is hard to achieve.

To put it delicately, some folk have not been too pleased with products from the Engineers Emporium or their service, but you take them as you find them. They are still in business so others must be purchasing their wares.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Spark Plug (Sep 23, 2010)

I built one of these from LA Services casting kits some time ago and I too couldn't get it running. Flywheels too light (probably) throttle linkage very fussy, valving could be troublesome altogether perhaps made to too small a scale. I havn't come across any successful builds yet but it does look good on the shelf. I try to build somewhat larger scale models than the Lister which are much easier to make and get going.

All the best
John


----------



## hitnmis (Oct 27, 2010)

I have two off these to build, as already stated they are aluminium castings and are of good quality. They are now supplied with cast iron flywheels as standard. I felt the aluminium flywheels made the model look crude but the new cast iron flywheels really look the business and transform the model. For existing owners wishing to upgrade they are available separately. The gears are sold separately but are stock items and are available from most gear suppliers.

Andy


----------

